# Autogeek releases another crazed detailer onto the public!



## Patton55 (May 12, 2013)

Hey Mike,

Just received my latest shipment from Autogeek to complement some of my existing stuff. Autogeek are now stocking the *Scholl Concepts* range of products so please be sure to give us all a heads up on the skinny with this German line!

Enjoy the weekend!
Rgs
_Gary_


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Gary,

All I can say is...


Welcome to the club...


----------

